# New & looking for friends :)



## Rachyroux

Hi I'm Rachel, :wave:

I'm 19 and new to this site, I'm 10 weeks, 5 days pregnant with my first and just looking for some friends to talk to for general chat and support as I haven't announced my pregnancy to anyone but family yet, and I have no friends that are pregnant or are mothers at my age 

Thanks! Hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## ~RedLily~

:hi: Welcome to BnB
I was 19 when my daughter was born :)

There is a teen pregnancy section that is great.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou! Very suprised how quick the replies came through. Nice to meet you both :)


----------



## uhmanduh808

Hii, im new to the site to. I'm 20 yrs old & 6 weeks pregnant with my 1st :) how are you feeling ?


----------



## Rachyroux

Aw nice to meet you :) 
Yes I'm doing alright, getting a lot of depression and just finishing (i hope) With my morning sickness, thankfully as it was so severe! how are you finding it? :) & Congratulations x


----------



## mandy81

Hi welcome to BnB xx


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/welcome1.gif


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'n'B!
:wave:
xxxx
​


----------



## uhmanduh808

im lucky to say no morning sickness. Nausea on and off throughout the day. Breast are very sore & loss of appetite. horrible mood swings. thank goodness for my OH. Congrats as well. Good luck with everything.


----------



## massacubano

:hi:


----------



## FEDup1981

Welcome to BnB xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## happygal

hi and welcome to bnb xx


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: welcome to b & b
im 19 too! :)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB Sweetie.

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## kelsey111

Welcome, xx


----------



## Eve

:hi: and Welcome!!


----------



## odd_socks

*welcome and congrates*


----------



## Emma 21

HI welcome to b and b, my name is emma i am 24 from the west midlands and i am 10 weeks 3 days pregnant with my 3rd (so you could say im an old hand at this lol) if you have any questions fire away.

I have notoriously difficult pregnancies, i have a blood clotting disorder and i currently have a haematoma by the placenta but i haven't hadany bleeding in the 3 weeks since it was diagnosed so i am feeling positive.

I am happily married to simon who is nearly 35, we have been married over a year but together for 4 years. I had 3 miscarriages at 6 weeks in 2006-2007, followed by aaron born a healthy 8lb 1oz at 39+6 in august 2008. Then we ha jaime at 38+5 on boxing day last year, so they are 2 years and almost 1 year respectively. Trust me they grow up so fast. (aaron is excited that he is going to be a big brother again)

I am tudying access to health professions at walsall college with the hope of going to university in september 2012 to study midwifery.

Hope you make plenty of friends. I am here for anyone.

Emma x


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## ~KACI~

Hi and welcome to bnb :hi:


----------



## storm4mozza

*hey welcome, ive just turned 20 x*


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## Rachyroux

& Merry christmas, Hope you're all well, and had a fantastic day xxx


----------



## magicbubble

helllloooo :o)


----------



## Sophie123

Hiya!! im new too!! How are you feeling??? xxx


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi guys! 
feeling a bit rough still,
sickness is still here,
now with headaches and sciatica.
I've been off work for 7 weeks and will be going back next week as i'm moving out into a house with my boyfriend we desperately need the money, but I know working whilst feeling like this is going to be so difficult!
How is everyone?? xxxx


----------



## aiimee12345

hi im 19,, got a 5month old little girl :)

congrats! 


xx


----------



## randomxx

hi and welcome to bnb x


----------



## Browning

Rachyroux said:


> Hi guys!
> feeling a bit rough still,
> sickness is still here,
> now with headaches and sciatica.
> I've been off work for 7 weeks and will be going back next week as i'm moving out into a house with my boyfriend we desperately need the money, but I know working whilst feeling like this is going to be so difficult!
> How is everyone?? xxxx

Welcome Rachyroux. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. I got my :bfp: yesterday i am over the moon :cloud9:. Keep getting mild cramps on and off put no spotting or anything like that thank God :happydance:. I hope u feel better soon:hugs:
Here to 2011 babies
:haha:


----------



## Rachyroux

Congratultations! My first trimester flew by. I'm sure everything will be fine :) but you can't help but question every little twinge but that's normal. :) and i'm here anytime if you want a chat :) x x x x


----------



## silvershadow

Hi i'm 20 and trying for my first :) nice to meet you. x


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------

